# My biggest uber tip to date



## Crankcase (May 2, 2015)

Friday after thanksgiving was a pretty damn good night for black/SUV in general, but $100 tip made it fantastic. I wound up getting an SUV run from an apartment in Plano. I pull up an one dude jumps in. I asked how many more were coming and he said it's just him, and then hands me $100 bill. BEFORE THE TRIP STARTED. I was thinking maybe shush money for a trip to the massage parlor or some stupid shit like that, but no. He went five min down the road to a local bar. Weird.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Probably had a good night of gambling and won big.


----------



## pickle_breath (Dec 2, 2015)

Wow, that's awesome! I got a $20 on my very first day of driving to Los Angeles International Airport during rush hour (for those from CA, you know the drive I speak of). I was a bit frazzled and admitted to my PAX it was my first day so be easy on me. He was all business for most of the hour and 10 minute ride, but started loosening up the last 10 minutes. When he left he tossed me a crumpled $20. I'm not sure if he was pleased with my service or felt sorry for me. I'm banking on the latter. But what do I care what the reason was, it made that $30 fare a $50 fare and I got to pop my LAX cherry and get that out of the way so I don't have to worry about trip #2.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I've been driving black car for about 3 months.. Had $45 tip. Also I had 4 $40 tips, yesterday $30. A bunch of $20s. 


On uberx platform, the biggest tip I ever had was $20.


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

I once gave a valet a $100 tip. But it was an accident.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Honestly he probably felt bad about the short trip.

I had a horrible day so I thought I'd be uber lazy and call an uber for a short short trip. Like, 5 blocks but in the rain w/arm full of groceries.

I call an uber thinking that once they show up, I'd tell them to cancel or I cancel and they take me to the destination anyways and I PayPal them $10 (no cash only credit).

I don't understand why, if I put the pin as "trader joes" or "Safeway" or "whole foods" and make sure that the pin is on the same street I'm at...that the driver than passes me and turns into a parking lot. It's raining... Is it just me?? If I were him I would have thought--Safeway, raining, street pin, they'll be at the front door under the pass). By the time I walked over to him I was soaked wet...

I ended up putting it on the card.

Earlier today, it wasn't raining and I was in a rush to destination a, than b. Driver was nice enough to take me and even tho I was stressed over the traffic and making it on time..when we did the first stop I left my laptop and backpack in the car...it was rush hour and he waited the two minutes...got me to my destination, not as fast as I'd wish but no fault of his. 1.5x, five stars and a ten dollar tip (had to pull cash out to pay for alteration earlier).

Only thing that I would have fault was that he kind of did a loopy loop when arriving but that's probably because he wanted to get on the side where I placed the pin.

Seriously if uber drivers wanna hustle, attitude and common sense is hugeeee.


----------



## Suzdog (Nov 26, 2015)

American Hustle.... And the Beat Goes On......... the Beat Goes On.............


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

My biggest tip so far was $20 from a tourist. I drive in Miami area. locals here have no tipping mind at all. perfect Uber subjects.


----------

